# Goat milk machine from human breast pump?



## RubThyNeighbor (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone has tips on converting my Medela Symphony hospital grade breast pump into one for my Nigerian Dwarf goats? What kind of tubing and adapters? My husband is not excited at all about milking and I will be finishing up using this pump soon just in time for my first of 3 does to kid. It was quite expensive in itself (but worth it for me) so I would love to repurpose it for my milk buddies.


----------



## FarmScapeGirl (May 10, 2013)

I use my Medela when my hands don't wanna work.  I just glued those plastic syringes in place into an extra set of breast cups. Make sure you use a good glue though, so when you sterilize, it won't melt.  I bought a couple different sizes from farm and fleet, so I could make sure I got the right fit on my Togg's teats.  I had to kinda of adapt the top of a bottle that fit the pump onto a quart sized mason jar.  It works.


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Sep 10, 2013)

Did it stay in place? Or did you have to hold it?


----------

